# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Brabanders willen met waterfiets oceaan oversteken - Omroep Brabant

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Brabanders willen met waterfiets oceaan oversteken*
*Omroep Brabant -** 14 uur geleden*
TILBURG/BEST - Alex Mutsaars uit Tilburg en Chris van Ruremonde uit Best willen over ruim een jaar de oceaan oversteken per waterfiets. Daarmee zijn de twee collega&#39;s de eersten ter wereld die fietsend de oversteek maken. *...* 
Per waterfiets de oceaan over Reformatorisch Dagblad
Per waterfiets de Atlantische Oceaan over BN/De Stem
*alle 5 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

